
MobX Delorean – Time travel debugging for MobX-React applications - max-marcus
Delorean is an intuitive, in-app debugger, enabling developers to gain insight into their MobX-React projects with only two lines of code. Time travel functionality allows users to step back and forward through a log of their application’s state, replicating MobX observable transactions. Paired with singular undo and redo actions, Delorean makes it easy to pin point exactly when and why a bug occurs. Our next update will include multi-timeline time travel and a visualization of your application’s MobX data flow.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;BrascoJS&#x2F;delorean
======
acemarke
Obligatory HN "naming clash!" nitpick: there's an existing Flux library called
Delorean ([https://github.com/f/delorean](https://github.com/f/delorean) ),
although it's been overtaken by Redux.

Still, looks reasonably interesting. (As a Redux maintainer, I'm also required
to point out that Redux was built around the concept of "time-travel
debugging" in the first place.)

------
bitadj
This will be so helpful to track my steps while debugging! Very nice.

